

YARN on Mesos Will Bridge the World of Mesos and Big Data - florianleibert
http://mesosphere.com/2015/02/11/yarn-on-mesos-big-data/

======
presspot
Jim Scott from MapR compares Apache Mesos vs. Hadoop YARN
[https://www.mapr.com/blog/apache-mesos-vs-hadoop-yarn-
whiteb...](https://www.mapr.com/blog/apache-mesos-vs-hadoop-yarn-whiteboard-
walkthrough)

------
presspot
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9039197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9039197)

------
florianleibert
Here is the Github link:
[https://github.com/mesos/myriad](https://github.com/mesos/myriad)

------
nqnielsen
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7vZWm_xS9c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7vZWm_xS9c)

------
rkwasny
So you can run MLLib on Spark on YARN on MESOS on EC2 ;-)

~~~
presspot
Is possible, though I'd probably run Spark and YARN native on Mesos on bare
metal.

